
Show HN: Qwickly – Quick to Learn and Type - karmakaze
https://github.com/qwickly-org/Qwickly
======
karmakaze
I started to learn Dvorak and was getting 5 wpm (full alphabet; 15 wpm home
row) after two days. That and the thought of relearning shortcuts made me
rethink the choice.

Looked at Colemak and Tarmak. Too many steps. I want something that's not 100%
optimized but way easier to learn. Ended up making something that should be
easier to pick up than other alternative layouts as this is its primary goal.

After minor finishing tweaks, turns out to be almost as fast as Colemak
(sometimes faster).

    
    
                  Colemak  Qwickly   S.Dvorak   Asset   Minimak-12
    
       Alice       66.61    67.13     63.71     64.29     62.45
       Common      73.94    72.62     66.82     66.53     65.58
       S.A.T.      73.11    71.36     64.26     65.52     63.21
       Magna       68.09    68.64     65.08     64.27     62.41
       1984        67.47    67.80     65.25     64.44     62.04
       Tarzan      68.38    68.70     65.43     64.22     62.07
       Jungle      63.98    64.71     61.22     61.24     57.55
       Difficult   67.97    68.14     63.82     61.63     60.34
       Medical     72.76    69.55     61.49     58.50     60.74
       Quotes      54.50    53.66     46.74     51.61     49.92
       Tao         61.61    60.25     58.68     58.37     56.35
       Bigrams     72.68    72.26     68.24     70.18     69.10
       Cost        58.11    58.60     50.78     54.84     52.93
       Contract    57.38    54.39     47.38     52.70     49.73
       Binary      59.05    57.67     54.23     52.70     51.51
       Lorem       57.06    57.32     51.61     54.55     48.29
       Game        38.86    40.10     35.35     36.04     34.56
    

The 'Niro' alternative layout is also very similar (but not as easy to learn
in my opinion).

------
karmakaze
Step 1:

    
    
      Q   W  (D)  R  (F)  Y   U  (K) (L) (;)  [   ]   \
      
       A   S  (E) (T)  G   H  (N) (I) (O) (P)  '   enter
      
        Z   X   C   V   B   (J)  M   ,   .   /
      
      Legend
          same as QWERTY
      ( ) same finger as QWERTY
    

Final:

    
    
      Q   W  <U>  D  (F) [K] [L] [P] [Y] (;)  [   ]   \
      
       A   S  (E) (T)  G   H  (N) (I) (O) <R>  '   enter
      
        Z   X   C   V  <J>  <B>  M   ,   .   /
      
      [ ] same hand as QWERTY
      < > other hand than QWERTY

